# What is this fuzzy plant?



## cellophane

looks like a lamb's ear


----------



## proofer

It didn't flower last year (but maybe that's because it was a young plant). Is it a weed? Or is it an actual plant that people buy? Anyway, I like it, so I'll keep it there. It's in a spot along the walkway to the front door that has mostly shade throughout the day. But it's survived this long, so I guess it likes the shade.


----------



## oh'mike

Mullen--It's a wild prairie plant--tall flower stem with an unremarkable flower.

Weed.--Mike--


----------



## HooKooDooKu

proofer said:


> Is it a weed? Or is it an actual plant that people buy?


One person's plant is another person's weed.

By definision, a weed is "an undesirable plant growing wild", especially if the plant is a disadvantaged (compeditor) to a crop, lawn, or flower bed you are trying to grow.

So proofer, if you want the plant, then by definision, it is no longer a weed. Your neibor might disagree...


----------



## Scuba_Dave

I have them here, or something extremely close
I let one grow one year to see it flower
Weed..............


----------



## proofer

Thanks for your opinions. I'll consider it a plant and not a weed. Because I like it. At first, I thought it'd become a cabbage! If it flowers, as long as it doesn't draw honey bees, it's staying.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Just keep in mind that this year you have one
If it flowers & seeds next year you will have dozens


----------



## proofer

That would be okay with me. I would place them in the areas where blight or mites have killed so many of my expensive ornamental spiral and poodle juniper plants! As each of them die out, I'd be crazy to replace them with another expensive ornamental plant.


----------



## oh'mike

They are a solitary kind if plant--not a real threat to your garden---I like them ,too.

Enjoy!


----------



## dinah

*What is this fuzzy plant*

Yay for keeping the Mullein. I just transplanted some from a friends garden to an outdoor classroom. I think they'll look good in a grouping. It's going to get tall. 5' if it is happy.


----------



## Willie T

What a beautiful sidewalk border that would make at my house. Wish I had thirty or forty of them.


----------



## proofer

UPDATE: I haven't had any more of these plants start up in this general area, but I've got to admit, it's gotten too big. At 60 inches across and growing, it's gotta go. It's crowding out the hosta that's to its left.


----------



## Parsec

proofer said:


> UPDATE: I haven't had any more of these plants start up in this general area, but I've got to admit, it's gotten too big. At 60 inches across and growing, it's gotta go. It's crowding out the hosta that's to its left.


Wow, that cute little thing turned into an ugly green monster!


----------



## Leah Frances

Proofer - thanks for the update. It's the plant that ate your yard! 60 inches! Woweee!


----------



## Scuba_Dave

I'm still finding them growing around my yard years after the last one flowered


----------



## proofer

UPDATE: I wanted to get rid of the darn thing because it turned into something completely different other than the little cute fuzzy plant that it once was. Take a look at it now. It's over 40 inches tall and still growing! Now I won't get rid of it because I'm interested in seeing what it's turning into!


----------



## bobssurfin

I'd watch out if I were you. "Day of the Triffids!" :laughing: It could also be the killer plant from outer space in "Little Shop of Horrors!"


----------



## Leah Frances

proofer said:


> UPDATE: I wanted to get rid of the darn thing because it turned into something completely different other than the little cute fuzzy plant that it once was. Take a look at it now. It's over 40 inches tall and still growing! Now I won't get rid of it because I'm interested in seeing what it's turning into!


For the Love of Pete, Poofer, *don't let it set seeds* or you'll be seeing what your entire yard looks like with them. But otherwise, I like the idea of seeing what happens :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn

Here is what it is and what it will turn into. You do not whant it to go to seed as already posted or it will be everywhere.

Common Mullien (also spelled Mullein) Latin: Verbascum thapsus


----------



## Thurman

_Holy KaMoleeee! _Your first photo was on 4-05 of the nice looking little plant. *Then* you posted a photo just today (photo yesterday?) of something that does indeed look like an Alien Invader type thingy. I was going to comment on allowing honey bees to use this plant because I believe honey bees are very valuable for plant propagation. BUT--I now say- -_Enough! Stop this foreign intruder! _
Maybe next week you could climb it to get the *Golden Egg* or the Magic Harp. :thumbup: It's your plant, do what you wish with it. David


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Yup, tried to tell you
Just like some puppies they start out all cute & cuddly then they turn into a terror :laughing:

Its been years since I let one grow & I still find plants growing every year
So somewhere in the woods I think they grow
...or the seeds last for years


----------



## proofer

After I saw the picture that Chris posted, I've decided that I rather like it. I think it's here to stay. I really am not worried about it spreading too much as I have all that lava rock in there, and that should keep any other growth at bay.


----------



## proofer

Chris,

How long will it take to get to the size of the plant in your picture?


----------



## Leah Frances

proofer said:


> After I saw the picture that Chris posted, I've decided that I rather like it. I think it's here to stay. I really am not worried about it spreading too much as I have all that lava rock in there, and that should keep any other growth at bay.


NOOOOOO!!!!!

Chris's pic is probably from one season of growth this is a rabid invasive annual. Your neighbors are gonna hate you...... :laughing:


----------



## ViciousSunflower

proofer said:


> Thanks for your opinions. I'll consider it a plant and not a weed. Because I like it. At first, I thought it'd become a cabbage! If it flowers, as long as it doesn't draw honey bees, it's staying.


It's also medicinal! I found one in my garden bed and I'm gonna look up ways to use it. And it's beautiful to me. 
Look up mullen plants if you want to find out more


----------

